# Photo Editing Software.



## tbroye (May 31, 2008)

Got a light tent and modified it and added a light above.  I have a Kodak 4530 Easy Share Digital Camera and have it taking some dicent pictures of the pens.  Tried using MS Paint ot do some editing and didn't like the results.  What is a good free or at least inxpensive Photo Editing Software.  I might have and old version of Adobe Photo Deluxe laying around someplace would that work?  LOML says use what you have no new cameras, so I will go with what I have.  The light tent and lighting seems to be ok.

Tom


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 31, 2008)

Whatever you do, don't put the Kodak software into your computer. It is a very dominant program. Bad news. The old Adobe might be OK. But, for free, Picassa from Google is a great way to go.


----------



## RussFairfield (May 31, 2008)

Photoscape does all of the basic editing, and its free from Google.

http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/index.php


----------



## tbroye (May 31, 2008)

Thanks guys I will look into both programs.  That Kodak Software is going to fo I never use it.

Tom


----------



## badger (May 31, 2008)

Good, and Free.

http://www.getpaint.net/

I use it all the time.  You need dot net installed, but most windows computers have it already.

badger


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 1, 2008)

I have used many of the free and a few of the commercial photo programs, including Photoshop. A lot of the free programs are either impossible to use, or they just don't compress or edit the photos very well, leaving them badly digitized. My fav is Adobe Photoshop, but that is too expensive for most budgets. But one I have found that is easy to use and very powerful is Adobe Photoshop Elements 5. Evey photo I post here is touched up, cropped and edited with this program. It is commercial, but worth every penny. And this is coming from a die hard Paint Shop Pro user and the owner of Photoshop.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm a novice at the photo stuff but I have been using Picnik because it is easy enought for me to understand and free.

http://www.picnik.com/


----------



## bfrikken (Jun 1, 2008)

use GIMP.  It is free and on par with Photoshop and Paint Shop pro type programs.  It can be a little overwhelming when you first try it, but there are a lot of tutorials and it is very capable.


----------



## stevers (Jun 1, 2008)

I use this and like it. Pretty good even without upgrade. The basic program is free. 

http://www.fxfoto.com/fxhome.htm

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 1, 2008)

I've used Photshop in the past.  It is one of the best out there with a price to match.  I was saving to buy it and Gerry recommended Corel Paint Shop Pro X2 to me.  It is reasonably priced, around $80, and has done all I've needed it to do for posting pictures here and building a website.  

Bear in mind though that the best pictures don't come from your editing software but should come from your camera   Ideally there shouldn't be a need for more than sharpening and resizing.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VisExp_
> 
> 
> Bear in mind though that the best pictures don't come from your editing software but should come from your camera   Ideally there shouldn't be a need for more than sharpening and resizing.



To join the thread;   Agreed;  If the photo is in focus, and properly exposed, only a minor touch-up is needed.  If a photo is out of focus, or under exposed, no amount of fixing will make it look good.

The most important tool is the manual that came with the camera.  Read the sections on Macro mode, White Balance, Exposure, and Focus carefully!  Manual focus if available.

Always keep the original un-touched photo.

With X2, I usually use "Layer, Duplicate"  apply "screen" option to photo, then "Merge (Flatten)".  Then I resize 800 x 600 pixels and 72 DPI for publication.  Crop if needed.  "Save As" JPG and apply compression. I do this often enough that I have it recorded in a script.


----------



## stevers (Jun 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VisExp_
> 
> I've used Photshop in the past.  It is one of the best out there with a price to match.  I was saving to buy it and Gerry recommended Corel Paint Shop Pro X2 to me.  It is reasonably priced, around $80, and has done all I've needed it to do for posting pictures here and building a website.
> 
> Bear in mind though that the best pictures don't come from your editing software but should come from your camera   Ideally there shouldn't be a need for more than sharpening and resizing.



Don't forget Keith. there is also framing, labeling, fading edges and the sort. I always try to get the best photo I can at the time I shoot it. But I like to do a fair amount of playing before I use it. But that's just me.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 1, 2008)

I downloaded Photoscape today and have been playing with it.  It is great.  Simple to use for a novice like me and I was able to put together some photos that I am real happy with. 

Thanks Russ.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right Steve.  I wasn't trying to discount those features.  I was just referencing to what most people need in order to take an image from their camera to a website/forum.  Paint Shop will do all those extra features you mentioned.


----------

